# Thinking about getting into reptiles later in the year.



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Title says it all except I'm not interested in snakes, I was thinking of somthing along the lines of a lizard, gecko or a cameleon.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Chameleon is out. They don't do well in glass tanks.

What are the dimensions of the tank?

Do you have a screen lid for it yet?

Do you want something you can handle or a display animal?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ja said:


> Title says it all except I'm not interested in snakes, I was thinking of somthing along the lines of a lizard, gecko or a cameleon.


first like mettle said chems need mesh for ventilation. What are your specifications for something?

i would go with a group of geckos or something like that. A dart frog vivarium would be sweet too, but may cost a bit more and take more time to make, but i nice one would be worth it.

Like arborial...
Frogs or anything other then reptiles?
Solo display or community?
dispay or handleable?
Agression?
Any problems with feeding insects?


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

if youre willing to spend some cash, Nephrurus amyae a.k.a. rough knob tailed gecko ftw!!!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

I've always thought Pacman frogs were gnarly! Give them a google


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Scooby said:


> I've always thought Pacman frogs were gnarly! Give them a google


They are cool, but very unactive and lazy. They will sit in once spot pretty much all day unless lunging at food. They dont need that large of a tank, but you could divide it for one. If you arnt afraid of spiders get lasiodora parahybana. They get to a nice 10" and grow pretty fast. Probably dont need that large of a tank, but it would be cool. They also sit in the open alot.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Scooby said:


> I've always thought Pacman frogs were gnarly! Give them a google


I will thanks. I wasn't really thinking about frogs but I know there's some pretty cool looking and interesting ones out there.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

pac man frogs are eating machines, but they rarly move. Dart frogs have wicked color and you could keep a bunch, but they arnt to cheap unless you can get some tad poles or find a breeder


----------

